# التدريب في مجال التفتيش الهندسي ndt



## ملاواني (30 يناير 2010)

بناء علي ما تناول في موضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175680.html
ارجو من لاخوه العاملين في شركات هدا المجال في مصر توضيح اماكن الشركات التي توفر التدريب والعمل واماكن اعطاء الدورات ايضا
والتدريب الاخوه حديثي التخرج المؤهلين في هدا المجال في RT UT MT PT AUT


----------



## على زين ا (14 يوليو 2012)

[h=6]سم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اعلان هام
لراغبى العمل بمجال التفتيش الهندسى وعالم اللحام 
دورات تأهيل للمستوى الدولى الثانى للكشف عن عيوب اللحام بالتصويرالاشعاعى Radiographic Testing (RT LeveL II) 
والشهادات معتمدة من NDT LeveL III من مؤسسة اللحام الامريكية 
ASNT
للحجز و الاستعلام الاتصال على :
01002716843
01007822274
01009099266
01208150144
مع أطيب تمنياتنا لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح الباهر
[/h]


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (30 يوليو 2012)

نعم موضوع مهم يستحق الاهتمام به


----------



## aboulila (31 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ارجو من الاخوه العضاء ان حد يفيدنى انا فى ناس قلتلى عن دورات اللحام ndt ان اللى بياخدها فرص الشغل بيها بيكون كويس اوى مع العلم ان دا شى عيد عن تخصصى تماما ارجو ان اى حد يوضحلى هل الدورات دى ليها شروط معينه علشان اخدها وممكن ابدا بيها ولا ليها اساسيات وفى مؤهل مطلوب معين علشان اخدها ولا لا واسف على الاطاله


----------

